# 1899 Lozier Toronto Cleveland Model 66



## Brian R. (Sep 16, 2017)

I bought this Cleveland at a farm auction in Almonte, Ontario Canada. I believe it to have all its original parts. I thought it was black, but a friend who helped clean up the paint insists it's dark green. I'm a little colour blind so it's hard for me to tell. Is it possible black paint might look greenish after aging 118 years?  The rear hub is a fixie, and it has straight spokes. The pinstriping is really nice on this bike.

The Canadian branch of H.A. Lozier & Co. was one of the five founding companies that made up CCM (Canada Cycle and Motor) in the autumn of 1899. Above is a picture of the CCM (Lozier) factory in about 1915. The section in the bottom right is still standing and appears in the other photos. CCM chose that factory as its sole production facility after the crash of the bike boom made it necessary to close the other four founding companies' factories. CCM built a new bicycle factory in 1917, and when it sold its automobile venture (the Russell), Overland cars were assembled in that factory into the 1930s.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2017)

I believe green was an option color for 1899.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 17, 2017)

so tight machine it is


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 18, 2017)

Sooo very cool.   Love the Pin stripping


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 18, 2017)

I've got information on this somewhere.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Sep 24, 2017)

So I'm curious been searching for a Cleveland to have in Cleveland ....for sale ?


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry, rbgolf1, this one's a keeper. It's the only pre-1900, pre-CCM, Canadian-built bike I've been able to get my hands on.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks for postin' ....swelll lookin' bike


----------

